# Side Job Gigs



## Hwinkler (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a full time job and wanted to start doing tree removal/trimming side jobs on the weekends. I don't want to start an official business since I already have a job but want it to be somewhat serious. Do I still need to get a small business licence and insurance or can I get away with doing side jobs without all of that? Thanks


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 23, 2012)

I swear, I think we are being tested, 
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm thinking of getting a ball peen hammer and a pair of vicegrips to become a weekend mechanic for hire.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 23, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> I swear, I think we are being tested,
> Jeff



Aw, c'mon Jeff...I moved that post here from the Employment section just so you guys would have some entertainment.

No gratitude around here, just no gratitude at all.


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 23, 2012)

Hwinkler said:


> I have a full time job and wanted to start doing tree removal/trimming side jobs on the weekends. I don't want to start an official business since I already have a job but want it to be somewhat serious. Do I still need to get a small business licence and insurance or can I get away with doing side jobs without all of that? Thanks



I'm not even in the business and know this is UFB. There are no stupid questions only stupid people. Figure out where you fit in.


----------



## sgt7546 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not sure doing that is a good idea. Now if it's just extra money your looking for, I'm told that cordless parachute testers get paid well. I'm sure I could dig up some info for you.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 24, 2012)

Hwinkler said:


> I have a full time job and wanted to start doing tree removal/trimming side jobs on the weekends. I don't want to start an official business since I already have a job but want it to be somewhat serious. Do I still need to get a small business licence and insurance or can I get away with doing side jobs without all of that? Thanks



What type of work do you do? We may want to take it up on the weekends just for fun as well as a little extra cash. We are all quick learners and don't need any formal training, just send us to a website and we will be ready to report to work on Saturday.


----------



## Zale (Dec 24, 2012)

yes, yes and no. Stick with the job that pays the mortgage.


----------



## imagineero (Dec 25, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking of getting a ball peen hammer and a pair of vicegrips to become a weekend mechanic for hire.



I'm going to do the same, but I want to be somewhat serious about it so I'm going to get one of those little magnetic sticker signs made up for my car.

Shaun


----------



## squad143 (Dec 25, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> What type of work do you do?



He's lists "utility arborist" as his profession.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 26, 2012)

I think he means,''side jobs,'' beside his full time tree job(Lets hope) At the risk of being called some mean names, I think most employees of tree Companys have done some side jobs to put a few dollars in their pockets. I have done it my self many times(hack?) This is where most guys learn what underbidding is and how important the right equipment is. I'v seen many a climber get in over their head on what they thought was a easy job.
Doing any kind of job with out insurance is asking for trouble, and its the homeowner who gets screwed if something goes amiss. To get insurance you need a business lic. and probably a contractors lic. depending on your state.
I see lots of guys get jobs while on the job, that is the same as stealing, same goes for "borrowing" Company equipment with out asking, even for the weekend.
Setting up a legit business with insurance is your right as an American. Doing jobs on the weekend is how some have got their start. But shoot for legit, protect your reputation, Don't steal jobs from your company and try to justify it like I see so many do. And make sure your qualified to do proper work. Most utility tree guys suck at doing good pruning.


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 26, 2012)

Some good points there, Wade, but I know one local tree service (Bartlett) has their employees sign a contract that prohibits side work. A former employee tried to get around that by a getting a letter drawn up by his lawyer stating that he would not solicit Bartlett clients, would not represent himself as a Bartlett employee, etc. It didn't fly, and he ended up quitting. It is something that probably should be checked out with the employer beforehand.


----------

